# Fuji GW690iii



## PudgieTheSheep (Jun 5, 2013)

I just splashed out on the 6x9 cm medium format rangefinder. I can't wait to get out and start shooting with it but its currently making the long journey from Tokyo at the moment. 

Roll on the ISO 50 film!


----------



## PudgieTheSheep (Jun 6, 2013)

There's probably countless threads on this but does anyone know of any good and cheap hot shoe light meters?


----------

